# Friday Is The Best Day



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

To be the one to start the thread 1st again!!!!


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Blimey, you have to get up early to start the Friday thread these days. Griff got up before he went to bed and has kicked it off at 7.00pm on Thursday night...









Anyway, I shall be posting a pic of my newbie tomorrow. It will be of interest to Griff, I've managed to source a new watch which must be of oldish stock, it has a nice gilt rotor instead of a bright red one. Now that's given the game away hasn't it?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

5 hours early









On holiday in India by any chance Griff?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

false start


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Its getting daft


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im not joining in either


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Is there a Prize that no one has told me about??


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Can be the first to start next Fridays thread? On Friday 22nd I'll be wearing my Omega Seamaster...


----------



## bklm1234 (May 16, 2006)

My newly acquired RLT4


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

There's always one...


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Nearly Friday for me now, so:










Seiko 6139 Chrono - you can read the story of the bracelet over in the straps forum if you want to know how much of a geek I am turning into...


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Well I'm going to bed soon, and when I wake up it will be Friday. I will take off the OM and despite its less than comfortable rubber strap I will be putting this one on....










Rob


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok it`s really friday now









I`m at work and so far have been wearing this...

* Buran, cal2614 17 Jewels*










However as usual when I`m on nights I`ll be changing over to this soon I start my rounds ....

*Glycine Incursore, Unitas 6497 17 Jewels.*


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Ive been using this since last weeks Frogman thread,










edit you beat me to it Mach!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Poljot Sturmanskie chrono this morning:










Cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

DavidH said:


> edit you beat me to it Mach!


In the words of Lister`s Cat...*"Too slow Chicken Marengo" *


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

If this is the official Friday Watch thread







then I'm wearing this GLYCINE 17 jewels manual wind today.

It this isn't the official Friday Watch thread, I'm still wearing the Glycine...


















Have a good day everyone!

Knut


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

O&W M5 still on today.










Will change to this one this evening


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Bit of a keen start on this thread.!

I have this vintage one on today:










Thanks and have a great weekend

deano


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

SKXA35 this morning..










I'll probably wear this the Friday before Christmas, if I could just get that in now









Rich


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This one for work today.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

williamsat said:


> This one for work today.


That's a beauty Bill! I like the dial - clear and easy to read. Is it a large watch?

Knut


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Broadarrow PRS-6 this morning. But the postman is due....


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

6105-8000 for me today, used to look like this...










But with a wash and brush up, new crystal and lume.










Andy


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

while here i'd also like to pre book next fridays thread







,this one for a couple of days for me.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Russ said:


> Blimey, you have to get up early to start the Friday thread these days. Griff got up before he went to bed and has kicked it off at 7.00pm on Thursday night...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go.....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done on the 6105 Foz, looks good, and Russ, the Oris looks nice too.....

RLT 4 for me too 










(Photo by Hippo)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Russ said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey, you have to get up early to start the Friday thread these days. Griff got up before he went to bed and has kicked it off at 7.00pm on Thursday night...
> ...


Excellent!!!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

A splash of orange for me to brighten up a grey day.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

The postman has arrived! This now adorns my wrist. A combination of Yao Mk XI Type 48 dial and hands (thanks Bluejay!) an O&W MP auto (thanks Roy!) and a Darlena woodland strap. Turned around within a week by Roy. What a star!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> quoll Posted Today, 10:09 AM
> 
> The postman has arrived! This now adorns my wrist. A combination of Yao Mk XI Type 48 dial and hands (thanks Bluejay!) an O&W MP auto (thanks Roy!) and a Darlena woodland strap. Turned around within a week by Roy. What a star!


That is lovely Quoll!









I wish the O&W came with those type hands


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Joining you today, Hakim.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm joining Hotmog today










Toby


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Got this one .. been on my wrist since yesterday after spending all night drinking with friends, then home for a quick shower & change then straight to work (don't think I'm going to be too productive in the lab today!)


----------



## cbh (Aug 2, 2006)

For the foreseeable future


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Wearing a Seiko auto from Oct 1966 - model number 6619-8230. Sportsmatic, Diashock, waterproof. Same minute and hour hands as the 6105 diver. High acrylic crystal, a bit of a bugger to photo.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Sorry, no pics but I'm wearing my latest addition just like r1ch & Pugster.

SKXA35

Martin


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

There is alot of stainless steel around today. thought i'd join you.










Paul D


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

*Vostock Amphibia on a vintage 007 "Bond" steel band.*


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

*Seiko Lordmatic* for me today - this is the one that nobody wanted to buy (did they Paul!).









Wearing it on an E**y acquired bracelet (5 different ones, all in decent nick, for under a fiver inc p&p)


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Just arrived at the door. A $50 beater! not too shabby for 50 bucks despite, I love the zenith movements


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Bling today


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

James said:


> Just arrived at the door. A $50 beater! not too shabby for 50 bucks despite, I love the zenith movements


That's a little beauty, James.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

All nice pieces today these are. And thanks on the Zenith, came from Aussieland, a buddy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have been with this all day


















BTW nice 6105 Foz, it really came up well


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

This today.


----------

